# Our President



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

On Friday, the Trump administration released their annual report to
Congress on White House Office Personnel. It includes the name,
status, salary and position title of all 377 White House employees.
The report also said that Trump decided not to take a dime of his
salary, instead he donated it to an amazing cause! (see below).

The report also showed that President Trump is FAR better at saving
money than Obama was. The total annual White House salaries under
Trump are $35.8 million vs. $40.9 under Obama, a savings of $5.1 million!!!
Here are some other key findings. There are 110 fewer employeeson
White House staff under Trump than under Obama at this
point in their respective presidencies.

Nineteen fewer staffers are dedicated to The First Lady of the United
States (FLOTUS). Currently, there are five staffers dedicated to
Melania Trump vs. 24 staffers who served Michelle Obama (FY2009)

However, it's what the report said Trump did with this salary that has
everyone talking. Instead of taking his salary, Trump donated all
$400,000 to the Department of the Interior where it will be used for construction and repair needs at military cemeteries! AMAZING!

It's so great to have a President who loves our brave military men and
women so much!

Oh, and where's the media coverage of this? Oh that's
right, they don't cover anything good that the President does.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

@Mish, @RJAMES, and @OSC, will find something negative to say about this....

Maybe something like the fewer staff the easier it is to cover up crimes...

Or...With all the Millions he's getting from the Russian Collusion why does he need the 400K.

I'll just say...Good Job Mr. President....a fine example to set for future white house staffing and a great use of those Tax payer funds.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That's because he's making the money back with the secret service paying tho stay at his golf resorts every weekend! Lol

Oh and the first lady doesn't have the staff but his daughter does. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> That's because he's making the money back with the secret service paying tho stay at his golf resorts every weekend! Lol
> 
> Oh and the first lady doesn't have the staff but his daughter does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I knew it...Mish on cue!!!! Look at the times we posted....I'm in your head woman...in your head!!!
What's in your head?....OSFG!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> @Mish, @RJAMES, and @OSC, will find something negative to say about this....
> 
> Maybe something like the fewer staff the easier it is to cover up crimes...
> 
> ...


Friend, I'll call it like i see it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Joe said:


> The report also showed that President Trump is FAR better at saving
> money than Obama was. The total annual White House salaries under
> Trump are $35.8 million vs. $40.9 under Obama, a savings of $5.1 million!!!
> Here are some other key findings.


I agree this is great but it is best not to cherry pick expenses. I think that $5.1 million he saved was spent a long time ago on his travels to Florida & wherever. Not only has he traveled more than our prior president, when he stated he would stay at the White House & work, but he has more folks to be protected.

As a business owner you have to look at all expenses, not just some, to determine if Trump is far better at saving our money. Trump might well save more in the long run but I don't have all the figures.

BTW, I hate all politicians, so don't label me as a supporter of anyone.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. It’s good hear and admirable how he’s donating his salary to a worthwhile benefit.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I knew it...Mish on cue!!!! Look at the times we posted....I'm in your head woman...in your head!!!
> What's in your head?....OSFG!!!!


Do you have a good comeback to the two issues I gave or not? I'm going to assume that you knew I wouldn't fall for that silly assessment of those numbers given by the OP.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Y’all need to get a room.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Y'all need to get a room.


These guys wouldn't last a minute a lone in a room with me!!
hehe


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> Do you have a good comeback to the two issues I gave or not? I'm going to assume that you knew I wouldn't fall for that silly assessment of those numbers given by the OP.


Of course I do Mish....But I'm not trying to change you girl...I like you just fine the way you are...young and dumb and full of self righteousness. I like my women like I like my Coffee..

..Cold and Bitter!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

******* said:


> I agree this is great but it is best not to cherry pick expenses. I think that $5.1 million he saved was spent a long time ago on his travels to Florida & wherever. Not only has he traveled more than our prior president, when he stated he would stay at the White House & work, but he has more folks to be protected.
> 
> As a business owner you have to look at all expenses, not just some, to determine if Trump is far better at saving our money. Trump might well save more in the long run but I don't have all the figures.
> 
> BTW, I hate all politicians, so don't label me as a supporter of anyone.


Oh, how soon do they forget.
Remember Obama and Moosh flying to Chicago on Air Force One just to eat pizza?
Or, Moosh and The Kids flying to Paris to shop, on the taxpayers dime?

The Obamas were some of the biggest wasters of taxpayer money for personal gratification as has ever occupied the White House.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Of course I do Mish....But I'm not trying to change you girl...I like you just fine the way you are...young and dumb and full of self righteousness. I like my women like I like my Coffee..
> 
> ..Cold and Bitter!!!!


You called me young!!! I love you!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lets be real here, can we really compare the Os to the Trumpster in the first year as far as holiday type spending? Trump is playing golf every weekend at his property and charging the government for his personal gain. The government is paying the bill every weekend to a Trump company!!! Please, try to fight me on how this is ok. Do you think your taxes should be paying his companies and making him a profit? Disgusting!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay...let's be real here.

You comprise a list of all the people Obama played golf with and I'll comprise a list of everyone Trump has played golf with.

Let's just keep it to the first year.

'Kay sweetie? :vs_balloons:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Lets be real here, can we really compare the Os to the Trumpster in the first year as far as holiday type spending? Trump is playing golf every weekend at his property and charging the government for his personal gain. The government is paying the bill every weekend to a Trump company!!! Please, try to fight me on how this is ok. Do you think your taxes should be paying his companies and making him a profit? Disgusting!!


Please tell me how politicians, be it House members, Senators, or Presidents/Vice Presidents can be elected to office and within a few years become millionaires?
Take, for example, Nancy Pelosi. Net worth $140 MILLION.
Nancy Pelosi Net Worth (2017) - CelebrityNetWorth.Wiki

I'm sure it's all legal. Oh, yeah, all legal.:vs_lol:

I wonder how much of that came from steering contracts to her husband's off shore tuna fish factory. The one that pays slave wages to its foreign workers.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Robie said:


> Okay...let's be real here.
> 
> You comprise a list of all the people Obama played golf with and I'll comprise a list of everyone Trump has played golf with.
> 
> ...


You start...list obamas first year golfing trips. I'll gladly try to count all Trumps.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Lets be real here, can we really compare the Os to the Trumpster in the first year as far as holiday type spending? Trump is playing golf every weekend at his property and charging the government for his personal gain. The government is paying the bill every weekend to a Trump company!!! Please, try to fight me on how this is ok. Do you think your taxes should be paying his companies and making him a profit? Disgusting!!


Are you kidding me?!? Obama played more golf during his presidency than any other president! That is a documented fact.

So it is okay for obama to go off for a weekend to Vail or Florida or Martha's Vineyard as long as they were paying for the accommodations to a 3rd party? But because Trump owns the resort they all go to, somehow that is corrupt? The guy is worth somewhere between $7 and $9 billion, do you really think he would notice, much less miss $20K in receipts to Mar A Lago for a long weekend? Really?

I voted for Trump in the general, but he is underperforming as I expected. There are good reasons to be pissed at what he has done so far (which is basically nothing on the legislative front). He has done okay on the economic front (but a lot of that is because he is not obama I expect) and he is doing a MAGNIFICENT job on foreign policy. But the only 2 reasons I voted for him was to repeal obamacare (dead) and lower my taxes. With the new tax plan, which Trump wholeheartedly supports, taxes on anybody making more than $100K are actually going to go up!

If you want to attack Trump, fine. But at least attack him on something that is real and not some regurgitated puff-piece from HuffPo. If you strike a chord with me, I may even join your side for that one argument,


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> You start...list obamas first year golfing trips. I'll gladly try to count all Trumps.


Here's a little hint for you....

Obama played golf with his buddies...basketball stars and advisers.

Trump plays golf with heads of state and other politicians.

See the difference?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Robie said:


> Here's a little hint for you....
> 
> Obama played golf with his buddies...basketball stars and advisers.
> 
> ...


I could give a shit who they play with I care how much it costs me. That's what should matter to you too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Are you kidding me?!? Obama played more golf during his presidency than any other president! That is a documented fact.
> 
> So it is okay for obama to go off for a weekend to Vail or Florida or Martha's Vineyard as long as they were paying for the accommodations to a 3rd party? But because Trump owns the resort they all go to, somehow that is corrupt? The guy is worth somewhere between $7 and $9 billion, do you really think he would notice, much less miss $20K in receipts to Mar A Lago for a long weekend? Really?
> 
> ...


I will gladly look up some #s for you to look at and debate them. In a quick search the actual number of golf trips wasn't as far apart as I thought but the cost was big. I'll get back to you with links. It's late and I need to get up at 5:30am EST!! lol I'm old!!! I need sleep these days!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> I could give a shit who they play with I care how much it costs me. That's what should matter to you too.


I think that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard you ever say.

That's akin to saying.....using Air Force One to travel to China for 11 days of meetings, talks and diplomacy versus using Air Force One for an 11 day trip to Paris for vacation are the same...as long as the trip to Paris cost less.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> You start...list obamas first year golfing trips. I'll gladly try to count all Trumps.


You're not allowed to count Trumps gold trips that were working trips.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> You're not allowed to count Trumps gold trips that were working trips.


Bahaha!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm more concerned about all the vacation days the Senate and House took while healthcare action festered.

If I took a dull knife, tossed it in a drawer, and told the client I needed to "think about it while on a distant beach," I'd be bankrupt.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Are you kidding me?!? Obama played more golf during his presidency than any other president! That is a documented fact.
> 
> So it is okay for obama to go off for a weekend to Vail or Florida or Martha's Vineyard as long as they were paying for the accommodations to a 3rd party? But because Trump owns the resort they all go to, somehow that is corrupt? The guy is worth somewhere between $7 and $9 billion, do you really think he would notice, much less miss $20K in receipts to Mar A Lago for a long weekend? Really?
> 
> ...


Agreed. Trump can be criticized for many things but his playing golf and Foreign policy are not among them. He is, as well, ready to sign legislation I cared about if congress could manage to get anything to his desk, so that's not all on him. His handling of foreign affairs however, has been stellar I believe, and dead on. Kudos to him on donating his salary as well.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Trump Rules.
Mish Drools (when it comes to seeing something positive about Trump)

USA #1

but we all still love you Mish!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump is my president. While it is true I was drug kicking and screaming to vote for him . I thank those of you that cheated and lied to get Hillary to run the DNC. You gave me no option. Keep it up Trump doing fine .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mish said:


> These guys wouldn't last a minute a lone in a room with me!!
> hehe


you wouldn't last a second in a room with 1/2 of one of them.
you know something else I have noticed? Jobs just about every place has help wanted signs up, now these are not the high paying jobs -mainly gas stations and fast food but still, I rarely saw even one sign up the whole 8 years Obama was pres.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> you wouldn't last a second in a room with 1/2 of one of them.
> you know something else I have noticed? Jobs just about every place has help wanted signs up, now these are not the high paying jobs -mainly gas stations and fast food but still, I rarely saw even one sign up the whole 8 years Obama was pres.


 I'm exited about tax cuts and the stock market!!! Mooney, Mooney, Mooney!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm exited about tax cuts and the stock market!!! Mooney, Mooney, Mooney!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The tax cut bill isn't really a tax cut bill. The Republicans are not acting as conservatives. They are acting like what they really are - the Republican wing of the ruling Establishment.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's not forget Trump donates his salary and Obama did not.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> @Mish, @RJAMES, and @OSC, will find something negative to say about this....
> 
> Maybe something like the fewer staff the easier it is to cover up crimes...
> 
> ...


Your president talks about his gulf clubs and resorts when giving speeches in other countries. He imports his workers from foreign countries rather than hire US workers, he is steering government contracts and business to his companies/ hotels. He dines at his clubs and hotels and mingles with guest who seem very happy to pay the new larger fees for the privilege. His son in laws family is openly talking about about how they can get rich foreigners a green card if they invest in their company.

trump is making millions on the office and you are fooled into believing he is making a couple hundred thousand dollar sacrifice.

Payroll at the White House is down the number employed is way down but just about all of them are paid at he max rate that could be paid. Leaves a lot undone as they lack staff.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/...0-foreign-workers-51041012?cid=social_fb_abcn


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Your president talks about his gulf clubs and resorts when giving speeches in other countries. He imports his workers from foreign countries rather than hire US workers, he is steering government contracts and business to his companies/ hotels. He dines at his clubs and hotels and mingles with guest who seem very happy to pay the new larger fees for the privilege. His son in laws family is openly talking about about how they can get rich foreigners a green card if they invest in their company.
> 
> trump is making millions on the office and you are fooled into believing he is making a couple hundred thousand dollar sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Damn Sunshine, You are as predictable as a full moon.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Your president talks about his gulf clubs and resorts when giving speeches in other countries. He imports his workers from foreign countries rather than hire US workers, he is steering government contracts and business to his companies/ hotels. He dines at his clubs and hotels and mingles with guest who seem very happy to pay the new larger fees for the privilege. His son in laws family is openly talking about about how they can get rich foreigners a green card if they invest in their company.
> 
> trump is making millions on the office and you are fooled into believing he is making a couple hundred thousand dollar sacrifice.
> 
> ...


"...Mar-a-Lago is not alone. Many other high-end resorts and clubs in Palm Beach County annually receive similar approvals from the government, including 141 foreign employees this year for The Breakers, a historic beachfront hotel near Mar-a-Lago, and 65 for The Polo Club of Boca Raton. All are offering wages roughly similar to Mar-a-Lago, according to their Labor Department filings. The area's peak tourist season is from about Thanksgiving to Easter.

The workers are hired under the H-2B visa program, which is for seasonal, non-agriculture employees and is capped at 66,000 nationally per year. The State Department says all visa applicants are screened against law enforcement and counter-terrorism databases, but would not say whether Mar-a-Lago applicants get extra scrutiny."

So because he is President, His business, which he doesn't directly control now, should suffer and not use what is and has been a long standing program???

He can't kick them out without being called a Racist and he can't hire them without being called something worse.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ONE YEAR , and many thanks later, DONALD TRUMP is my PRESIDENT.
Is he perfect, NO, is he 1000 times better than the other two that had a chance, YES.
Bernie got screwed, by Killery and her minions, and Killery got screwed by the Main streem media ignoring the fact that Amrican citizens are tired of the corrupt swamp, rapist, good old boy mentality. Oh, and by the way, everyone of them was "cool with Donald Trump" until he decided to run for office?
really, a BILLIONARE, that could never spend all his money, decided to just quit, and try to better the United States, and because your sour ass don't like it, you wanna cry, and say he "gives jobs to illegals", while crying that he wants to stop illegals from coming in. He spends to much time on the golf course, well, he hasn't had a "pull over on the ninth hole, so I can address this dumb journalist that just got his head cut off" and then run back to the teneth hole.
Any way you slice it, He is the President, and If he can straiten out this "mandatory insurance" and make some common sense tax breaks for the hard working Americans, he will win the next one too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The Obama Golf Counter - I will not rest until...
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/we...nt-obama-played-a-lot-of-golf-while-in-office

Trump Golf Count
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/how-much-golf-does-donald-trump-play-compared-to-average-americans

Trump plays more golf. I'm glad I could settle this debate.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't care what he does, I would "have spit on Obama, if he was in my face", and I would shake hands with TRUMP.
Oh, and I guess the stock market and the national debt are two more reasons I LOVE THAT GUY.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I don't care what he does, I would "have spit on Obama, if he was in my face", and I would shake hands with TRUMP.
> Oh, and I guess the stock market and the national debt are two more reasons I LOVE THAT GUY.


What kind of talk is that? Don't care what he does? If you put your faith in him you should be one of his harshest critics and hold him accountable. I believe he said he wouldn't have time to golf and made a big deal out of it.

Again, I don't really give a poo but at least have the correct info. This one is pretty easy to figure out. (We know where they are everyday.  )

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What I mean, sweets, is that I don't care that he golfs more than oslima, I guess I typed hastily, before my fingers could catch my brain.
And, yes, I hold him accountable, just as I do you.
He made promises, and he must keep them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> What I mean, sweets, is that I don't care that he golfs more than oslima, I guess I typed hastily, before my fingers could catch my brain.
> And, yes, I hold him accountable, just as I do you.
> He made promises, and he must keep them.


You sexist pig!! I can't believe you called me sweets!!!! LOL 
Say Trump golfed more and I'll forgive you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm going with "toots" from now on.

I think it more fitting.

Toots...I like it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Your president talks about his gulf clubs and resorts when giving speeches in other countries. He imports his workers from foreign countries rather than hire US workers, he is steering government contracts and business to his companies/ hotels. He dines at his clubs and hotels and mingles with guest who seem very happy to pay the new larger fees for the privilege. His son in laws family is openly talking about about how they can get rich foreigners a green card if they invest in their company.
> 
> trump is making millions on the office and you are fooled into believing he is making a couple hundred thousand dollar sacrifice.
> 
> ...


ok and Obama took his whole security staff to burger king and bough everyone a whopper right after he was elected, so your point here? 
trump is a business man not really a politician - what branch does the president of the USA fall under? I would say he has more experience under that branch in business than most if not all the former presidents combined.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> What kind of talk is that? Don't care what he does? If you put your faith in him you should be one of his harshest critics and hold him accountable. I believe he said he wouldn't have time to golf and made a big deal out of it.
> 
> Again, I don't really give a poo but at least have the correct info. This one is pretty easy to figure out. (We know where they are everyday.  )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mish, I am a Harsh critic, when I see him doing something wrong I will comment on it. But playing Golf is not wrong, I didn't bash Obama for it and I won't bash Trump for it. In fact every hour Obama was on the course it was one less hour pushing through policy or presidential decrees I though over stepped his authority. You should be glad he's golfing so much. But at this point he is waiting for Congress to do thier Job and he is taking care of foreign policy, Trade issues, and a North Korea emboldened and nuclear-ized by Democrat presidents.

NK is a shining example of what happens when you try to appease.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> You sexist pig!! I can't believe you called me sweets!!!! LOL
> Say Trump golfed more and I'll forgive you.


well I'm not sexist... I may call you pumpkin, but I call guys pumpkin too... some think its an attack but its just a pet name I give people I'm praying for.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> You sexist pig!! I can't believe you called me sweets!!!!


First things first. Is that really you as an avatar?

Oh, I use a picture of myself--from around 1972.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Mish, I am a Harsh critic, when I see him doing something wrong I will comment on it. But playing Golf is not wrong, I didn't bash Obama for it and I won't bash Trump for it. In fact every hour Obama was on the course it was one less hour pushing through policy or presidential decrees I though over stepped his authority. You should be glad he's golfing so much. But at this point he is waiting for Congress to do thier Job and he is taking care of foreign policy, Trade issues, and a North Korea emboldened and nuclear-ized by Democrat presidents.
> 
> NK is a shining example of what happens when you try to appease.


I don't care about golfing either. It's a damn stressful job and they need some R&R. They would go crazy without it. I posted the golf link because false info. was being argued and I wanted to set it straight. Counting golf outings is simple to prove...all over them are documented.



Old SF Guy said:


> well I'm not sexist... I may call you pumpkin, but I call guys pumpkin too... some think its an attack but its just a pet name I give people I'm praying for.


Ahhhh, that was me kidding around. I don't care what anyone calls me. I've been called a lot worse on here...


The Tourist said:


> First things first. Is that really you as an avatar?
> 
> Oh, I use a picture of myself--from around 1972.


Nope, not me!! But it fits my personality nicely. hehe

BTW, lovin your avatar.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> You sexist pig!! I can't believe you called me sweets!!!! LOL
> Say Trump golfed more and I'll forgive you.





Old SF Guy said:


> well I'm not sexist... I may call you pumpkin, but I call guys pumpkin too... some think its an attack but its just a pet name I give people I'm praying for.


No worries OSFG, I've called her Toots, Madam, and B...h before ..... she will answer to most anything. But, I've never, ever, called her ...... Punkin"!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> No worries OSFG, I've called her Toots, Madam, and B...h before ..... she will answer to most anything. But, I've never, ever, called her ...... Punkin"!


I don't know if people noticed this or not but, I don't get offended easily. lol


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mish said:


> I don't know if people noticed this or not but, I don't get offended easily. lol


We need to talk about creating a new global population together then, the current one sucks


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> I Nope, not me!! But it fits my personality nicely. hehe


I'm only slightly disappointed. I just love girls with big eyes...



> BTW, lovin your avatar.


Yeah, I was about 20, I just patched, and I bought myself one of the first Harley Super Glides. I was a lot of art classes at the UW Madison, and one of the TAs liked to take pictures, so she took a bunch of me and the bike.

How this circles back to our President is akin to how people treat bikers. Some think we should be all locked up, then again, there is The Patriot Guard group. For example, I never liked Barry. Not because he was black or a liberal, it was because he promised everything to anybody and then expected to "soak the rich."

Besides I don't have the "Jing" to go to Nairobi to see his presidential library...


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Now if we could figure out what Omarosa is doing for 170,000 dollars. Lol


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard yesterday that President Trump got the UCLA basketball player released back to the US, they were facing a 10 year sentence for shoplifting, China don't play around.
I could not help but think of the Marine who was held in Mexico for what was it, nine months? For (according to the marine) taking a wrong turn, winding up in Mexico with weapons in his car. I remember Obama, apparently not lifting a finger to try to get him released.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I heard yesterday that President Trump got the UCLA basketball player released back to the US, they were facing a 10 year sentence for shoplifting, China don't play around.
> I could not help but think of the Marine who was held in Mexico for what was it, nine months? For (according to the marine) taking a wrong turn, winding up in Mexico with weapons in his car. I remember Obama, apparently not lifting a finger to try to get him released.


No wrong turn. He booked a hotel room earlier in the day. He also had loaded assault rifle sitting next to him in the truck. He made some poor choices.

I think he was going to see the donkey show. Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> You sexist pig!! I can't believe you called me sweets!!!! LOL
> Say Trump golfed more and I'll forgive you.


I am a Sexist Pig too, when I die they should send me to the slaughter house, and make sausage out of me.


----------

